# Prices of visas?



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi all - does anyone know the price of visas these days through hurghada airport. we always go to the banks and I know we should get a yearly one, but never seem to find the time. thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

flossy207 said:


> hi all - does anyone know the price of visas these days through hurghada airport. we always go to the banks and I know we should get a yearly one, but never seem to find the time. thanks


Hi,

From Sharm airport the tourist visa is fixed at $15, which lasts for three weeks. I don't see why it would be any different in Hurghada as it's the same visa. 

A visa for any longer than this I don't think can be obtained from the airport.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> From Sharm airport the tourist visa is fixed at $15, which lasts for three weeks. I don't see why it would be any different in Hurghada as it's the same visa.
> 
> A visa for any longer than this I don't think can be obtained from the airport.


The tourist visa at Cairo airport is issued for 4 weeks and is a single entry visa. It costs $15. I don't think you can get a multiple entry tourist visa or a tourist visa for a longer period at the airport but you can if you apply to the Egyptian Consulate in the UK (or whichever country you are resident in). Otherwise you can enter on a tourist visa and renew once you are in Egypt. You get a 14 day "grace" period on your tourist visa at the end of it which effectively allows you to overstay by up to 14 days without paying a fine. You will encounter problems if you overstay beyond that 14 day period.

I agree with Sam that the tourist visa must be the same throughout Egypt although I am not sure why the length of visa issued at Sharm airport is slightly shorter than the one issued in Cairo.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> The tourist visa at Cairo airport is issued for 4 weeks and is a single entry visa. It costs $15. I don't think you can get a multiple entry tourist visa or a tourist visa for a longer period at the airport but you can if you apply to the Egyptian Consulate in the UK (or whichever country you are resident in). Otherwise you can enter on a tourist visa and renew once you are in Egypt. You get a 14 day "grace" period on your tourist visa at the end of it which effectively allows you to overstay by up to 14 days without paying a fine. You will encounter problems if you overstay beyond that 14 day period.
> 
> I agree with Sam that the tourist visa must be the same throughout Egypt although I am not sure why the length of visa issued at Sharm airport is slightly shorter than the one issued in Cairo.


Maybe it's 4 weeks here too.... I just seemed to have three weeks in my head. Been a long time since I got it though. It could be the Sharm only visa that lasts for 3 weeks


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Maybe it's 4 weeks here too.... I just seemed to have three weeks in my head. Been a long time since I got it though. It could be the Sharm only visa that lasts for 3 weeks


Is there a Sharm only visa? I thought that if you just stayed within a limited area within Sharm you didn't need a visa but I can't remember either - it's a long time since I flew into Sharm. :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

assports
Passport valid for at least six months from the date of issuance of the visa .
Note
Visitors from all countries, except nationals of the EU and the USA, must register with the police within one week of arrival in Egypt, although this service is normally undertaken by hotels.
Visas
Required by all nationals referred to in the chart above except the following: 
(a) Nationals from the UK, EU and USA travelling to Sharm El Sheikh, Dahab, Newiba or Taba resorts ONLY for up to 14 days, who will receive an entry permission stamp on arrival;
(b) those continuing their journey to a third country within 24 hours and remaining in the airport, provided holding confirmed onward tickets.
1. Nationals from the UK, EU, Canada and USA have the option to obtain tourist visas upon arrival in Egypt. Visa fee payable upon arrival is US$15 or the equivalent in Egyptian pounds.
Visa Note
(a) Those in possession of a residence permit to Egypt are not required to obtain an entry visa if they leave Egypt and return within the validity of their residence permit or within six months, whichever period is less. (b) Visitors of Egyptian origin or married to an Egyptian are entitled to obtain a multiple-entry visa free of charge. (c) Nationals not referred to in the chart above are advised to contact the consulate/embassy to check visa requirements (see Contact Addresses).
Types of Visa and Cost
Tourist and Business (single- and multiple-entry). Cost varies according to nationality. For UK nationals: Tourist: £15 (single-entry); £18 (multiple-entry). Business: £53 (single-entry); £91 (multiple-entry). 

For nationals from the USA: Tourist: £12 (single-entry); £12 (multiple-entry). Business: £12 (single-entry); £12 (multiple-entry). 

For nationals from Canada: Tourist: £15 (single-entry); £18 (multiple-entry). Business: £40 (single-entry); £70 (multiple-entry).

Processing fees for other nationals vary considerably; nationals are advised to contact the consulate/embassy to check cost (see Contact Addresses). 
Validity
Single- and multiple-entry visas are valid for six months from date of issue for a maximum stay of 60 days and 90 days respectively. Visas cannot be post-dated. Extensions are available from the ministry of foreign affairs in Egypt.

Business visa applications must be submitted with a letter from the company stating reasons for the visit.


Read more: Egypt Visa, Passport & Entry Requirements


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Is there a Sharm only visa? I thought that if you just stayed within a limited area within Sharm you didn't need a visa but I can't remember either - it's a long time since I flew into Sharm. :confused2:


Well, MS seems to have covered all, lol.

It's not a Sharm only visa so much as allows you along the east coast of Sinai, not including Ras Mohamed. It's just a stamp in the passport and you do not pay for it. Think it's still considered a kind of visa though


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Well, MS seems to have covered all, lol.:


I have never been given a single entry tourist visa for 6 months at the airport which is what the information MS posted suggests (unless I misread it).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Single- and multiple-entry visas are valid for six months from date of issue for a maximum stay of 60 days and 90 days respectively. Visas cannot be post-dated. Extensions are available from the ministry of foreign affairs in Egypt.

This is as far as I am aware correct...when you go to the magamma and get a visa the above applies


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Single- and multiple-entry visas are valid for six months from date of issue for a maximum stay of 60 days and 90 days respectively. Visas cannot be post-dated. Extensions are available from the ministry of foreign affairs in Egypt.
> 
> This is as far as I am aware correct...when you go to the magamma and get a visa the above applies


It is correct then - you get a one month single entry visa at the airport but yes it can be extended at the Mogamma. I wasn't sure whether it meant that you could get a 6 month single entry visa at the airport which I have never seen.


----------

